# Does Queen Elizabeth wear a wig?



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)

I think she does because when people, men AND women, age their hair gets sparser.  She has a full head of hair at 94.  And an intruder to her bedroom in 1982 claims he saw a wig on her dresser but has since recanted (of course).  Not a big deal, I think we should look as good as possible, especially people in the public eye.  I think she looks remarkable at her age, very healthy and lucid.

https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertainment/does-queen-elizabeth-ii-wear-a-wig.html/


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

Nope she doesn't wear a wig. Her hairdresser attends to her very morning and although she looks like she has a full head of thick hair, if you look closely you can see her pink scalp clearly through it... in fact her hair is very fine.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 5, 2020)

Long teased hair on top does not a wig make, but I wouldn't doubt there are occasions she wears a hair cap when she can't take the torment of the hair dresser and her comb anymore.


----------



## Doomp (Jan 5, 2020)

My mother is 96 and she has very thick, healthy hair. It's genetic. I have thick hair too. It's gotten thinner with age, but it's still thick.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 5, 2020)

Nobody's business but hers.

What will you want to know next?  Whether the Duke wears an incontinence pad?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2020)

Laurie said:


> Nobody's business but hers.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)

Laurie said:


> Nobody's business but hers.
> 
> What will you want to know next?  Whether the Duke wears an incontinence pad?


This is a FORUM, the equivalent of the old fashioned watercooler chats.  You've NEVER wondered about anything that is not your business?

I didn't mean to disrespect the Queen, I DID say she looks remarkable.  GEEZ!  Lots of people, famous and not, wear wigs and extensions etc.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2020)

Some Brits can get very protective about their Royals.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Long teased hair on top does not a wig make, but I wouldn't doubt there are occasions she wears a hair cap when she can't take the torment of the hair dresser and her comb anymore.


 she usually wears a headscarf on those occasions...thus....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

Laurie said:


> Nobody's business but hers.
> 
> What will you want to know next?  Whether the Duke wears an incontinence pad?


 why shouldn't we, we'd be flippin'  well  paying for them....


----------



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)

Judycat said:


> *Long teased hair on top* does not a wig make, but I wouldn't doubt there are occasions she wears a hair cap when she can't take the torment of the hair dresser and her comb anymore.


My father once saw me teasing my hair and he quipped,  "Are you doing your hair or messing it?"


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Some Brits can get very protective about their Royals.


 She is kinda like everybody's grandmother tho'... I've never known a world without her in it.. I was born when she was already queen. ❤


----------



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> She is kinda like everybody's grandmother tho'... I've never known a world without her in it.. I was born when she was already queen. ❤


I like and admire her, I was just curious about her full head of hair at 94.  I'm like my totem animals, cats, very curious and sometimes that gets me into trouble and annoys people.  Hell, I don't even see anything wrong with ''gossiping'' as long as it's not malicious or lies.  Everybody gossips whether they admit or not.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I like and admire her, I was just curious about her full head of hair at 94.  I'm like my totem animals, cats, very curious and sometimes that gets me into trouble and annoys people.  Hell, I don't even see anything wrong with ''gossiping'' as long as it's not malicious or lies.  Everybody gossips whether they admit or not.


 oh yes I have no probs with that why would I, she's not only our queen she's the head of state of several countries including Canada... and anyway, we can ask anything we like about anything, IMO..people who don't like the question can refrain from answering...


----------



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


Her mother lived to almost 102, so maybe Elizabeth will live that long, too.


----------



## Doomp (Jan 5, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Some Brits can get very protective about their Royals.


I'm not a Brit, but it makes me sick how the media treats them (especially the British media!). Every time Will looks cross-eyed at Kate, they're having a huge fight and getting a divorce. And don't get me started on poor Harry and Meghan.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 5, 2020)

She looks beautiful with or without a wig.  At her age, she deserve to choose and be comfortable with her choice.  I feel that way now at 60.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

My father and the Queen were born the same year just 9 days apart...

Co-incidentally, my maternal Grandmother and the Queen Mother shared a birthday. They were both born on the same day and the same year. Unfortunately while the queen mother lived to be 102, my grandmother died aged 82... so the QM had an extra 30 years... equally my father died, aged 82 also, and the Queen has gained almost 24 years on him too...


----------



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> My father and the Queen were born the same year just 9 days apart...
> 
> Co-incidentally, my maternal Grandmother and the Queen Mother shared a birthday. They were both born on the same day and the same year. Unfortunately while the queen mother lived to be 102, my grandmother died aged 82... so the QM had an extra 30 years... equally my father died, aged 82 also, and the Queen has gained almost 24 years on him too...


Actually, the Queen Mother lived 20 years longer than your grandma, but that's still a LOT.  Funny that both your grandma and your father lived to be 82, so did my grandma and her son, my father.  I've always joked that I will die at 82 because of them, but my other two grandparents lived only to 59 and the other grandparent to 57.  So, who knows how long I will live on this beautiful blue planet.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Actually, the Queen Mother lived 20 years longer than your grandma, but that's still a LOT.  Funny that both your grandma and your father lived to be 82, so did my grandma and her son, my father.  I've always joked that I will die at 82 because of them, but my other two grandparents lived only to 59 and the other grandparent to 57.  So, who knows how long I will live on this beautiful blue planet.


my maths has gone right out of the window there.. yes the QM 20 years on my granny and the Queen thus far 14 years on my Father ...and not only that it was my paternal not my maternal grandma (my father's mother) like yours ...I'm losing the plot. 

I kinda understand where you're coming from but then how long did your mum live?... mine died at 39, and I was 18 and I convinced myself I was going to die at the same age..


----------



## Laurie (Jan 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> why shouldn't we, we'd be flippin'  well  paying for them....



Under the NHS we pay for everybody's incontinence pads.

Do you want a list of names and addresses?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

Laurie said:


> Under the NHS we pay for everybody's incontinence pads.
> 
> Do you want a list of names and addresses?


 Don't be ridiculous...we're not talking about everyone else. Everyone else pays their own way... we pay for the Royals!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

You know what's funny, ?..I'm so used to seeing people these days with those Vape pens in their hands, that every time I see a pic now of the queen holding her specs, I think she's holding a fake cigarette...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> and anyway, we can ask anything we like about anything, IMO..people who don't like the question can refrain from answering...


----------



## toffee (Jan 6, 2020)

no the queen doesn't wear wigs ..like holly said you can see her scalp..but she does tend to keep the same style
over the years ...


----------



## Catlady (Jan 6, 2020)

toffee said:


> no the queen doesn't wear wigs ..like holly said you can see her scalp..but she does tend to keep the same style
> over the years ...


I don't know how true that is, but I read that people who keep the same hairstyle never *seem* to age. But then, how boring!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I kinda understand where you're coming from but then how long did your mum live?... mine died at 39, and I was 18 and I convinced myself I was going to die at the same age..



My mother died 3 months before her 75th, so I've already passes her since I'm 77.  The grandfather that died at 57  was a construction accident, so he probably doesn't count as far as longevity.  My mother probably could have lived longer if she didn't listen to the common medical advise to take an aspirin every day to prevent a heart attack.  Instead she died from a ruptured stomach ulcer that caused internal bleeding. 

 When I was young I would take aspirin for headaches, then would feel a burning sensation in my stomach.  Some guy told me that if you take an aspirin on an empty stomach it will burn a hole through your stomach, he said one should drink milk when you take an aspirin.  I've always believed that's what happened to her.  What did your mum die of, 39 is VERY young?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I don't know how true that is, but I read that people who keep the same hairstyle never *seem* to age. But then, how boring!


I don't think that could be true, because for example if you always kept your hair long and in a middle parting, I think that could be quite ageing. I have long hair  ( altho' I've had it cut short several times) but I'm careful not to wear it in the same style I did when I was younger

Conversely it might be true in some people if they've wornn their hair in an old fashioned style from when they were young, then it would seem that they've never aged because the hair remains the same


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

Catlady said:


> My mother died 3 months before her 75th, so I've already passes her since I'm 77.  The grandfather that died at 57  was a construction accident, so he probably doesn't count as far as longevity.  My mother probably could have lived longer if she didn't listen to the common medical advise to take an aspirin every day to prevent a heart attack.  Instead she died from a ruptured stomach ulcer that caused internal bleeding.
> 
> When I was young I would take aspirin for headaches, then would feel a burning sensation in my stomach.  Some guy told me that if you take an aspirin on an empty stomach it will burn a hole through your stomach, he said one should drink milk when you take an aspirin.  I've always believed that's what happened to her.  *What did your mum die of, 39 is VERY young?*


My mother took her own life. we believe it was accidental,  that she was so doped up with prescription drugs for severe depression that  she didn't know what she was doing, but we'll never know...


----------



## Laurie (Jan 6, 2020)

*everyone else. Everyone else pays their own way... we pay for the Royals*!! 

I don't.

You, the taxpayer, pay me.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 6, 2020)

toffee said:


> no the queen doesn't wear wigs ..like holly said you can see her scalp..but she does tend to keep the same style
> over the years ...


In a really good, expensive wig, you can see 'scalp' when the wearer parts the hair.  It is not the wearer's skin of course, but mimics it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2020)

Here she is in her wig!

Second from the last


----------



## Catlady (Jan 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Here she is in her wig!
> 
> Second from the last


I can't believe they still wear those antiquated looking wigs in court.  Does anyone know WHY they* started* wearing wigs in the first place? I can look it up but too lazy.

Okay, am bored and looked it up =

https://www.theclassroom.com/why-do-they-wear-wigs-in-court-12081763.html


----------



## jerry old (Jan 6, 2020)

OP
Catlady: This guy invaded The Queen's Bedroom?  
Did he go to jail, hopefully. 
And/or his statements make him sound like a fruitcake.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 6, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> OP
> Catlady: This guy invaded The Queen's Bedroom?
> Did he go to jail, hopefully.
> And/or his statements *make him sound like a fruitcake*.


He wasn't arrested because, as you colorfully called him, he was mentally unstable and put into a psychiatric ward for a while.  The sad thing is that he greatly admired the Queen and only wanted to talk to her, he meant her no harm.  This article said nothing about him having seen her wig, though.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Fagan_incident


----------

